# Audio Xpert's First Ever SQ Summit



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

Here is a copy of my lastest newsletter sent yesterday to all my clients. It addresses the issue in my last post here concerning judges scoring. I want to thank all who replied in the thread, there were some great positive comments and I truly believe we all want whats best for MECA and competitors. I would like to invite anyone and everyone to this event, judges, competitors, DIY'ers and anyone else you would like to bring. I realize it is last miniute, but with the MECA event calander filling up fast, we only have a couple of opportunities each month to have these events. If you can't make this one, not to worry, I will to have at least two more this year. This will be a perfect venue to anyone who wants to understand better the concepts of sound reproduction in the car, be able to listen to reference music on a home system, as well as in cars and then learn how to equate what you hear to the MECA rulebook. Fred has been very gracious to give up a Saturday for this event, so a big Thanks goes out to you my friend!
Please RSVP by April 15th via this thread.




Audio Xperts Welcomes Arc Audio and Along with Dynaudio present our first ever Sound Quality Summit 


Arc Audio and Dynaudio Present:
A Sound Quality Summit
First of all, please join me in welcoming Arc Audio to the Audio Xperts family! Since their inception in 1998 Arc Audio has been designing and manufacturing the finest mobile amplifiers in the world. Speakers, processors, and motorcycle audio are also offered and share the same attention to detail in design and manufacturing. They are a family oriented company headquartered in Modesto, Ca., dedicated to delivering the highest level of customer service not only the end user of their products, but their authorized dealers as well. This philosophy is a perfect fit here at Audio Xperts. 

Arc Audio is also a major supporter of MECA car audio competitions which most of you already know, is the organization Team Audio Xperts competes in. 

Secondly, I want to thank Emilios at Dynaudio for his support and encouragement. It was Emilos, who a year ago called me and encouraged me to take a chance and have an event at the store to educate our clients as to what sound quality is all about. Dynaudio builds the finest loudspeakers in the world and their committment to quality manufacturing and uncompromising standards is shared by us at Audio Xperts and is why we are proud to represent their products. 

This leads into the third part of my announcement. 
Audio Xperts is proud to announce we will be hosting the first ever Sound Quality Summit Saturday April 17, 2010 at 3:00 pm and I would like to personally extend an invitation to all of our clients, competition team members, fellow competitors, DIY forum members, and anyone else who would like to attend. 

What is a Sound Quality Summit you ask? Well that's a great question! The SQ summit will be an afternoon/evening filled with guest speakers, system demonstrations both in car and in store. We will have on hand Scott Baughman manufacture rep from RPM marketing and Fred Lynch Competition Team Coordinator from Arc Audio. The topic of the evening will be: How to achieve the best sound quality in a vehicle. Some of the best sound quality vehicles in the country will be on display. 

Emilios at Dynaudio has also donated a complete home reference speaker system which will be on display for your listening enjoyment and reference. 

I encourage everyone to come out and participate and learn about what we here at Audio Xperts are very passionate about...Music and Cars 
Food and refreshments will be served and fun will be had by all!

Special pricing on select products will be available for one night only during this special event!

Please RSVP by April 15th!
Thanks
Vinny

If you would like to subscribe to my newsletter may do so by visiting my home page and clicking on "Newsletter Signup"
Audio Xperts - Vacaville - Northern California's Mobile Audio, Video, & Navigation Xperts!

Hope to see many of you Saturday!
Peace!
Vinny
aka godfather




© 2010 Audio Xperts


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow Vince!! Nice job man....is this summit free? That might be important to let people know. I will definitely try to make this one. And finally get to hear your ride


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

BigRed said:


> Wow Vince!! Nice job man....is this summit free? That might be important to let people know. I will definitely try to make this one. And finally get to hear your ride


My bad....should have clarified that! 
Yes it is totally free of charge! 

We missed you yesterday in Fresno brother! Huge turnout and it was lots of fun hangin out with everyone. 

When you gonna roll up North?
gf


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll be at one of the up and coming norcal shows.  Might have to show up ninja style  lol. Looking forward to hanging with you guys soon


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

Stereo summit. Wow am I worthy of coming? I would like to. LOL Good job Vince it is nice to see someone taking a offensive approach to SQ in California. I still belive what wins and who wins on Sunday sells on Monday.


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

JBishop said:


> Stereo summit. Wow am I worthy of coming? I would like to. LOL Good job Vince it is nice to see someone taking a offensive approach to SQ in California. I still belive what wins and who wins on Sunday sells on Monday.


Absolutly my brother!
You are more than welcome and I hope you can make it. Your car is an amazing example of what can be done with factory placement and is one of the most technically coreect and realistic systems I have ever heard. This summit is open to everyone, free of charge so, come on down and lets play!
gf


----------



## ntrinsik (Nov 6, 2009)

I want to show up but have to confirm plans for that day. Can I be put as tentative?

Anthony


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

ntrinsik said:


> I want to show up but have to confirm plans for that day. Can I be put as tentative?
> 
> Anthony


Absolutly! Noted!
gf


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'll be there for sure. Look forward to seeing you this Saturday Vince.

Zach


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

Boostedrex said:


> I'll be there for sure. Look forward to seeing you this Saturday Vince.
> 
> Zach


Right on man! Looking forward to seeing you and finally hearing your ride! 
Anyone else out there interested? This is a great opportunity to have Fred's undivided attention for an evening with a great home reference system as well as some of the highest scoring MECA SQ systems in the country!
gf


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Vince,

Not sure if it matters, but I'll have 1-2 people coming along with me. So go ahead and count me as a party of 3.  See you in a couple of days.

Zach


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

Boostedrex said:


> Vince,
> 
> Not sure if it matters, but I'll have 1-2 people coming along with me. So go ahead and count me as a party of 3.  See you in a couple of days.
> 
> Zach


Right on brother! The more the merrier! 

Where's everyone else at? This is a great opportunity to have Fred's attention for an evening! Come on guys...don't be scared!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a feeling there are probably a lot of lurkers that will just show up but don't want to make a verbal commitment. This happens a lot of times IME. 

I look forward to learning all I possibly can. So bring your thinking caps because I'll have questions!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Man, this is the _exact_ same thing my buddy Mike was trying to set up here in the southeast before his recent passing on Saturday. He had already met with Steve Stern to lay the groundwork for it.

Something like this would be invaluable to competitors and hobbyists alike. Good work getting something like this off the ground.
Hopefully we can mimic this in the south and move forward with Mike's plans.

I'll stay tuned so I can see what you guys do and what you feel worked/works best. 

Good luck,
Erin


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I would love to come; If I can hitch a ride with Jim (BigRed) I'll be there.


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> Man, this is the _exact_ same thing my buddy Mike was trying to set up here in the southeast before his recent passing on Saturday. He had already met with Steve Stern to lay the groundwork for it.
> 
> Something like this would be invaluable to competitors and hobbyists alike. Good work getting something like this off the ground.
> Hopefully we can mimic this in the south and move forward with Mike's plans.
> ...


Brother, sorry to hear about your buddy Mike. My deepest condolences go out to you and his family/friends.

I hope someone over there can pick up the ball and continue the journey. If you need anything feel free to call or email me directly anytime. My contact info is on my website Audio Xperts - Vacaville - Northern California's Mobile Audio, Video, & Navigation Xperts!. If you signup for my email newsletter you can see what I am trying to do here in Norcal to bring more awareness to Car Audio/MECA in a positive way. Let your shops out there know what we are trying to do here and that I am always willing to share ideas!

Peace!
gf


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I signed up for the newsletter. 
Thanks


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

michaelsil1 said:


> I would love to come; If I can hitch a ride with Jim (BigRed) I'll be there.


Awesome guys!
If we could get some SoCal representation that would be outstanding! All you guys are more than welcome and it would be an honor for me to host you guys!
Look forward to seeing you guys!
GF


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> I signed up for the newsletter.
> Thanks


Awesome! If you want to check out the past newsletters I have sent out, click on my blog from the homepage and there all there!
Peace!
gf


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Only a few more hours!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

wish i can make it vince, but have to take the inlaws to SF and a few places to do some last minute shopping and sight seeing before they fly out to china next week.

have fun everyone


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

Boostedrex said:


> Only a few more hours!


It's coming...... 
We were here till past midnight setting up! 

The Dynaudio Reference monitors and subs sound amazing! 

Get ready for some fun gents!

Sorry were gonna miss you Bing!

Maybe you can make the next one!

gf


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Had a great time last night! Thanks to Vince, Jr., Scott, and Fred for everything. I learned quite a bit and can hopefully apply that to both my setup and my judging at future events.

I did some tweaking on my car this morning using some of the tips from last night actually. I think it's sounding a bit better in the stage depth as well as ambience departments.

Zach


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

Boostedrex said:


> Had a great time last night! Thanks to Vince, Jr., Scott, and Fred for everything. I learned quite a bit and can hopefully apply that to both my setup and my judging at future events.
> 
> I did some tweaking on my car this morning using some of the tips from last night actually. I think it's sounding a bit better in the stage depth as well as ambience departments.
> 
> Zach


Glad you got something out of it! Spent all day yesterday with the family. They were wonderering where their dad had been the last few days! We finished up late Saturday, but it was totally worth the long days and all the effort. 
Hopefully some other dealers in California and around the country for that matter can take this event and duplicate it. 

Big thank you again to Fred from Arc for coming out along with Scott B. from RPM marketing. Factory support along with reps are very important to our mutual success. This was an excellent model of what we can achieve when we all work together. We were able to show my clients exactly what we all love about our jobs. My clients that attended were blown away with the detail in the music that was reproduced in all the cars that were there. It's very effective when you listen to the music first through an excellent home reference system then jump in a car and here the exact same thing. In fact look out for them at the Hayward event! We are hoping to have their system competed by then.

Also, my boys, Scott, Paco, Jr. All you guys worked hard to make this event successful! From building some amazing sounding cars to keeping the store and shop clean, it's all important and I am grateful to have such a talented and dedicated crew!
Lastly a big thanks to all who attented. We had a few of my local clients as well as judges as far away from Patterson, Stockton, and Rocklin, and even North Carolina! Wow! All told we had 16 people in attendance, so thanks to all you guys that traveled so far to make it, I hope you all learned something!

Until the next one,
Cheers!
gf

ps here is a link to some pics Jr took!
Audio - Xperts Gallery :: Audio Xperts First Ever SQ Summit


----------

